# Haunt Your House



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am always looking for resources to help improve my Halloween haunt. I found this one and thought I would share...










How To Haunt Your House

Great site. It offers books with nice tutorials and lots of pictures. They made the instructions simple enough that I did'nt feel overwhelmed by the project. (_I am not by nature that mechanically inclined_)
They also give a few sample prop ideas to try, like a seance party table. It takes a little skill but the results are impressive. 
Check it out here....

http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60%3Aseance-party-table&catid=39%3Ahacked-props&Itemid=70


----------



## xJane (Aug 21, 2010)

Great site! Thanks for sharing!
xJ


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I love that table. I printed out the design in hopes for this year but have been too busy with my hearst project. Oh well maybe next.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, that table is gorgeous. Thanks - going to check out the rest of the site!


----------

